# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  آزمون هاي مرحله اي سنجش يا گاج؟

## Tajrobi7625

دوستان به نظرتون کدوو آزمون هاي مرحله ي سنجش و گاج  به سوالات کنکور  نزديکترن؟

----------


## optician

در طول سال گاج بهتره ولی 3 آزمون آخر فقط برو سنجش

----------


## laleh74

آزمونای مرحله ای سنجش تعریفی نداره...گاج هم برنامش خوبه هم سوالاش استاندارده..ینی ب کنکور نزدیکتره

سنجش آزمونای جامع خرداد رو برو

----------


## Lara27

پاسخ نامه ازمون غیرحضوری 10مهر رو از کجا میشه گیر اورد؟

----------


## khaan

پارسال در طول سال هم تست های شیمی سنجش به کنکور نزدیک بودن

----------


## m a h s a

اصولا هر آزمونی که شرکت میکنید جامع های سنجش حتما درکنارش توصیه میشه!!!
اگه دانش آموز قوی باشین طی سال فکر کنم گاج بهتر باشه...

----------


## Lara27

بچه ها من بین گاج و قلم چی موندم تو رو خدا یکی کمک کنه . من واقعا نمیدونم کدومو بنویسم 
پارسال قلم چی میرفتم اصلا نمیتونستم برنامشو اجرا کنم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## wizard2015

> دوستان به نظرتون کدوو آزمون هاي مرحله ي سنجش و گاج  به سوالات کنکور  نزديکترن؟


گاج طی سال ، سنجش فقط جامعاش

----------


## Catman

> بچه ها من بین گاج و قلم چی موندم تو رو خدا یکی کمک کنه . من واقعا نمیدونم کدومو بنویسم 
> پارسال قلم چی میرفتم اصلا نمیتونستم برنامشو اجرا کنم


اگر با قلم چی کنار نیومدین نرین چون دیدتون عوض شده و همش این تفکر رو دارین که پارسال باهاش کنار نیومدین ونتیجه نگرفتین .
به این توجه کنین که با برنامه کدوم ازمون سازگارترین ومیتونین بهش عمل کنین مهم ازمون دادن و درست خوندن درس هست وگرنه کسی فقط با ازمون قلم چی یا گزینه دو یا.... نفر برتر نمیشه بلکه با تلاش خودش برتر میشه.

----------


## ThePriNcE

> دوستان به نظرتون کدوو آزمون هاي مرحله ي سنجش و گاج  به سوالات کنکور  نزديکترن؟


بهترین آزمون قلمچیه،همراه با آزمون های جامع سنجش

----------


## viot123

سلام

(نمی خواستم تاپیک بزنم) ، دوستان نظرات _جدیدتون_ می خواستم در مورد همین موضوع یعنی آزمون گاج یا مرحله ای سنجش کدوم بهتره از نظر شما؟ :Yahoo (39): 
(پارسال قلم چی می رفتم از پس برنامه هاش برنیومدم کلا خراب شد :Yahoo (101): )

----------


## dr.lisans

سنجش یا گزینه 2

----------


## dr.lisans

من پارسال سنجش بودم ب نظرم جامعاش خوبن فقط

----------


## dr.lisans

گزینه 2 هم خوبه دوستام میگن

----------


## Catman

> سلام
> 
> (نمی خواستم تاپیک بزنم) ، دوستان نظرات _جدیدتون_ می خواستم در مورد همین موضوع یعنی آزمون گاج یا مرحله ای سنجش کدوم بهتره از نظر شما؟
> (پارسال قلم چی می رفتم از پس برنامه هاش برنیومدم کلا خراب شد)



ازمون سنجش رو شرکت کنین درکنارش سوالات گزینه دو یا گاج رو تهیه کنین تو خونه تست بزنین

----------


## WickedSick

سنجش خوبه.من خودمم هستم.
کلا سوالاتش بنظرم بیشترین شباهت رو دارن به سوالات کنکور.
امتحانای جامعش 4 تان ولی اولیش اوندقا جالب نیست,ولی 3 تای دیگه اش دقیقا میانگین تراز و رتبه کنکورتو میگن.
دقیق ترین تخمین رتبه اس اونا.

----------

